# Whizzer Dealer Template -- Free Xmas Gift



## Goldenrod (Dec 12, 2016)

This piece of paper was cut out and glued to cardboard or wood.  If a kid came in with a non-Schwinn bike, the dealer pushed the templet inside the belly of the bike and said, "Tough luck kid." or "It will fit.".  I have made paper copies which I give free to my ragtail friends on CABE as a Santa gift to only good boys and girls.  My copy is not pretty but worth the price for a conversation piece.  Send me a private message with your address.  You can buy a handle at any hardware store.   Ray


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2016)




----------

